# Woooooo! Back in the gym



## MiniHulk (Dec 21, 2018)

Well, I'm finally hitting the weights again. The nerve damage is limiting me, which is frustrating, but I am making some progress.

Incline dumbell presses - 60s (was using 40s 3 months ago). Old days, 95s.
Tricep pressdowns - 150 (90 3 months ago)
Leg press 515 for 10 reps (was 300ish 3 months ago)

I know 515 on leg press is nothing, pre-nerve damage I could do 12 reps with over 1000.

I'm pretty stuck on squats, haven't been able to go heavier than 225 yet. In the old days, 435x8 with no belt or wraps.

Anyone know of any tricks for rebuilding the neurological connections to get back the old power?


----------

